# الصبر والحب الذي لا يموت...



## الكرمه الصغيره (21 يناير 2013)

​ 



*




*​ 
*الصبر والحب الذي لا يموت...*
*لأجلك أنا كل شيء...يا أخي*
*هل تعرف مدى صبرك وكم تتحمل من الضيقات وهل تبيع صبر التجربة*
*للعالم أو صبر الحقيقة المرة المجبر أنت بها وعليها وتسلم نفسك الى الأخراء*
*لأجل تحويل طريق خلاصك الى الشر والشرور ومشتقاته إم تثبت الى المنتهى*​

*لنيل الحياة الأبدية .*
*أبن الله:*
*عندما تسير الأمور حسبما نشاء يكون من السهل أن نصبر. إن الإمتحان الحقيقي للصبر يأتي عندما تنتهك حقوقنا – عندما تقطع سيارة أخرى الطريق أمامنا؛ أو عندما نُواجه الظلم؛ أو عندما يسخر زملاؤنا من إيماننا. يعتقد البعض أن لهم الحق في أن يغضبوا في وجه المضايقات والتجارب. فيبدو عدم الصبر كأنه غضب مُقَدَّس. ولكن الكتاب المقدس يمتدح الصبر كثمر الروح (غلاطية5: 22) الذي يجب أن يُثمر في كل مَن يتبعون المسيح (تسالونيكي الأولى 5: 14). الصبر يُظهر ثقتنا في توقيت الله وقدرته ومحبته. *
*رغم أن أغلب الناس يعتبرون الصبر هو إنتظار سلبي، أو إحتمال لطيف، إلا أن أغلب الكلمات اليونانية المترجمة "صبر" في العهد الجديد هي كلمات إيجابية وحيوية. أنظر مثلاً عبرانيين 12: 1 "فبما أن هذا العدد الكبير من الشاهدين للإيمان يتجمع حولنا كأنه سحابة عظيمة، فلنطرح جانباً كل ثقل يعيقنا عن التقدم، ونتخلص من تلك الخطيئة التي نتعرض للسقوط في فخها بسهولة، لكي نتمكن، نحن أيضاً أن نركض بإجتهاد (بصبر) في السباق الممتد أمامنا." هل يركض أحد في سباق بأن ينتظر الذين هم أبطأ منه أو بأن يحتمل الغشاشين بلطف؟ كلا بالتأكيد! إن الكلمة المترجمة "صبر" في هذه الآية تحمل أيضاً معنى "الإحتمال". إن المؤمن يركض في السباق بصبر بأن يثابر عبر الصعوبات. إن الصبر في الكتاب المقدس هو السعي والمثابرة وإحتمال التجارب للوصول إلى الهدف، أو الإنتظار بتوقع لتحقيق وعود الله.*
*الثبات مع الأحتمال:*
*ان الصبر لا يكتسب بين ليلة وضحاها. فإن قوة وصلاح الله مهمان لإكتساب الصبر. يقول الكتاب المقدس في رسالة كولوسي 1: 11 اننا نتشدد فيه "للإحتمال وطول البال"، بينما تشجعنا رسالة يعقوب 1: 3-4 أن ندرك أن التجارب هي طريقة الله لينتج فينا صبراً. ويكتمل الصبر ويزيد عندما نثق في إرادة الله الكاملة ومواعيده حتى في وجه الأشرار الذين "ينجحون في مسعاهم بفضل مكائدهم" (مزمور 37: 7). إن صبرنا يكافأ في النهاية "لأن مجيء الرب قد إقترب" (يعقوب 5:7-8). "الرب صالح لمن يرجونه وللنفس التي تلتمسه" (مراثي إرميا 3: 25).*
*إننا نجد في الكتاب المقدس أمثلة عديدة لأولئك الذين إتسمت مسيرتهم مع الله بالصبر. توجه رسالة يعقوب نظرنا إلى الأنبياء "مثالاً لإحتمال المشقات والأناة" (يعقوب 5: 10). وهو يشير أيضاً إلى أيوب و"كيف عامله الرب في النهاية" من أجل صبره (يعقوب 5: 11). إبراهيم أيضاً إنتظر بصبر "ونال المواعيد" (عبرانيين 6: 15). يسوع هو مثالنا في كل شيء، وهو أيضاً كان مثالاً للصبر وطول الأناة: "الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه إحتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي، فجلس في يمين عرش الله" (عبرانيين 12: 2).*
*والصول الى النهاية:*
*كيف نتحلى بالصبر الذي هو من سمات المسيح؟*
*أولا، نقدم الشكر لله. عادة ما يكون أول رد فعل للشخص هو "لماذا أنا؟"، ولكن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن نقبل إرادة الله بفرح (فيلبي 4: 4؛ بطرس الأولى 1: 6). ثانيا، نطلب مشيئة الله. إحيانا يضعنا الله في مواقف صعبة لكي نشهد له. وفي أحيان أخرى قد يسمح بالتجارب لتقديس وتنقية شخصياتنا. عندما نذكرأن هدف الله هو نمونا ومجده سوف نتمكن من إحتمال التجارب. *
*ثالثاً، نتذكر وعوده مثل الوعد في رومية 8: 28 الذي يقول أن "كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله، الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده." "كل الأشياء" تتضمن الأشياء التي تمتحن صبرنا.*
*كيف تتصرف في المرة القادمة التي تكون فيها في زحمة السير، أو عندما تتعرض للخيانة من صديق، أو للسخرية بسبب شهادتك للرب؟*
*إن رد الفعل الطبيعي هو نفاذ الصبر الذي يقود بدوره للضغظ والغضب والإحباط. ولكن شكراً لله أننا كمؤمنين لسنا بعد مقيدين "برد الفعل الطبيعي" لأننا الآن خليقة جديدة في المسيح (كورنثوس الثانية 5: 17). إذ لدينا قوة الرب لكي نتجاوب بصبر وثقة كاملة في قوة الآب وخطته. فهو سيجازي "الذين بصبر في العمل الصالح يطلبون المجد والكرامة والبقاء، بالحياة الأبدية" (رومية 2: 7).*
*أشكرك أحبك كثيرا*
*يسوع يحبك...هو ينتظرك*
*بيدو.......*​


----------

